# Gun X 209 starter Pistol



## Madluke (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know what is going on with this company. I sent them a email on their web site contact page inquiring when they may resume sales. Never heard back from them. Are they still viable and in business?


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

I just sent them a gun for repair and promptly got it back repaired. so they are still in business.


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

clipper said:


> I just sent them a gun for repair and promptly got it back repaired. so they are still in business.


I sent mine also and was fixed and back to me in 1 week.


----------



## Captzig (Jun 14, 2013)

I have been actively looking for one in stock somewhere for three months. I guess there are a repair shop not a manufacturer. Someone please point me in the direction of a comparable model....

Also, why do you have to send them in for repairs so often? I have shot 1000's of rounds thru "real" firearms, that did not need repairs. What is there to repair on a glorified cap gun?

Scott


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Alfa. I have shot an estimated 5000 plus rounds through mine. Don't take care of it worth a darn. And it still works. Cheaper too.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Tony Marshall said:


> Alfa. I have shot an estimated 5000 plus rounds through mine. Don't take care of it worth a darn. And it still works. Cheaper too.


Ditto. They're a bit heavy but they take a lot of abuse and keep on working.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I own serial # 31 Gun X.

Just finished the second box of 1000 primers through it.

Has worked flawless.....I do need to clean it though.

Being a guy that builds things for people, when you are busy, its really had to manage your phone time, and get some kind of production done also.

Try and make your calls early in the business day,,or very late.

I will say though, ignoring customer calls (if that is what is really going on) is a quick way to disaster.

Gooser


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

There's more to it than just not answering the phone or responding to e-mails.

The 209 models haven't been in stock with any dealers in months.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

*This is a wild thought with no facts to back it up*: could it be that the company that produces the frame which is identical to the Charter Arms models have dedicated all their resources to making real firearms and the market and profit margin for making the Gun-X makes it cost prohibitive..How many Gun X's are they going to sell as opposed to selling a Charter Arms Bulldog in .38


----------



## duckstruck (Nov 20, 2013)

What gun would you buy instead????


----------



## dexdoolittle (Apr 26, 2008)

They are not made by Charter Arms... So this is irrelevant.



BonMallari said:


> *This is a wild thought with no facts to back it up*: could it be that the company that produces the frame which is identical to the Charter Arms models have dedicated all their resources to making real firearms and the market and profit margin for making the Gun-X makes it cost prohibitive..How many Gun X's are they going to sell as opposed to selling a Charter Arms Bulldog in .38


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

duckstruck said:


> What gun would you buy instead????


A used NEF .22 cal 9 shot starter pistol !!!

john


----------



## R.T. Haas (Mar 30, 2009)

Where is the serial # located on the GunX? I know I got one of the first ones but it don't have any numbers on it. Only has Trainer 209 Primer on one side of the barrel and GunX Shelton CT on the other side.


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

Then your primer gun has the lifetime warranty if it doesn't have a SN. The new ones don't carry the warranty . Mine is in for repairs now. The metal piece that hits firing pin broke on mine and everyone else's I know. But they are repairing them quick. Maybe they are looking into redesigning that piece but I don't know.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I think they all have a lifetime warranty. The early guns had a S/N and you could pay extra for the warranty for that particular number. All have the warranty so no need for the S/N.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

John Lash said:


> I think they all have a lifetime warranty. The early guns had a S/N and you could pay extra for the warranty for that particular number. All have the warranty so no need for the S/N.


John, the warranty information on the website has changed. The newer model guns need to be registered and have a 1 year warranty.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmmm then they must have started numbering them again. I ordered early and got # 17, I think.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I looked at the site. The warranty stuff may be old information. Elsewhere it talks about the lifetime warranty, with no mention of the extra charge.


----------

